
Solar and Wind need exponential energy storage growth. Why UPHS is our best hope [pdf] - syllable_studio
https://github.com/syllable-hq/uphs-feasibility-study/blob/master/resources/underground-pumped-hydroelectric-storage-feasibility-study-summary.pdf
======
syllable_studio
One more thing.. For quick vetting that this idea is legit:

Here is the original research paper where I source more of my info:

Underground pumped hydroelectric storage Allen, R.D., Doherty, T.J., and
Kannberg, L.D., for the Pacific Northwest Laboratory, sponsored by the United
States DOE
[https://www.osti.gov/biblio/6517343](https://www.osti.gov/biblio/6517343)

------
syllable_studio
Author here,

Yesterday I posted my full research report on this topic. I wanted to also
post this short summary presentation which explains this technology.

Here is my post for the full version if anyone would be so kind as to help
spread the word.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20690640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20690640)

Peace, love, and climate stability, Eric

